# powerhead



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

I got the aquaclear powerhead for 70 gallon tanks but i got 2 . One on each side. Will that work or no?


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

What size is your tank? And did you get 2 802's or 402's? B/C I got one 802 in a 55 gal. and that sh*t blows my plants out of the gravel. I gotta keep it on the lowest flow setting. My P's love it though.


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

802 i think


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

btw my tank is 135 gallons


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Thats fine. I have a ac 900 on my 210 gal and its a little weak.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

you dont want to go to mad and knacker out your fish


----------

